# Anyone doing Ovulation Induction not using Clomid?



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi 
my doc has agreed that I can do ovulation induction, but the impression I have is that it will be injections rather than clomid (I don't know for sure, but have the impression that clomid is in tablet form?)... I have no natural cycle of my own, so maybe I need more drugs to get everything working?

I have done OI previously, but it was maybe 8-9 years ago when I was first starting ttc, here I am at almost the end of the road, in a very blessed position to be TTC #3 with 2DS. After 9 years of this, I can not face a fresh IVF cycle, my age is against me (approaching 41) and I have little faith that we would actually improve our chances by going through all of that. OI seems like the best way forward.

But to be honest, I am not sure what to expect  In my head I thought I would get some tablets, head off home and actually maybe ttc in the comfort of my own bed, rather than a petri dish  the doc has said things about injections and scans and I am not sure what it will actually involve... 

Sorry I am rambling, but if anyone is out there in a similar position, I would love to hear from you...
 
aissha


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi aissha,

I'm on my fourth round of ovulation induction NOT using clomid. I am on 5mg Letrozole cycle days 3-7, which always gives me 2-3 good mature follicles each month. I have 2 ultrasounds after each time taking it to measure follicle growth, and when the leading follicles have reached 17mm or above, they trigger me with an HCG trigger shot and then I have an IUI 24 hrs later with donor sperm. 

But obviously if you are not using donor sperm and have a partner, you may be told to do timed intercourse instead of an IUI. That's usually the OI protocol at most clinics I've been to. I highly recommend if you are doing this to skip clomid and use Letrozole or Gonadatropin injections instead as from what my doctors have told me, clomid is ineffective for a certain percentage of women and has very harsh side effects whereas Letrozole has little to no side effects at all. My clinic won't even prescribe climid to anyone anymore.

If you have any other questions about this maybe I can answer them!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Aissa,

I have very irregular periods and have tried clomid, but unfortunately it didn't make me ovulate. I also found the side effectives horrible and on the last cycle it gave me a cyst. In contrast injectibles (I used Gonal f) worked like a dream. There are no side effects. The first cycle I wasn't on the right dose and I still had my clomid cyst floating about, but the second cycle was pretty textbook. I ovulated on day 13 and am now 8 weeks pregnant. You will have to have ultrasounds as they are never sure how your body will react (you don't want more than 2 or 3 follicles). I scanned on day 8, then again on day 11. Some consultants may be more cautious and scan you more. I had scans on clomid too so it was no different. I did a trigger and then had timed intercourse.

If age is an issue then your consultant is right, you don't want to waste time with clomid if it might not work. As injectables are pure fsh - which your body uses to ovulate naturally  - then you are guarenteed to ovulate if you have the follicles. Clomid is often only the first port of call for clinics because it is a lot cheaper

X


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Great to hear from you Franny and SomedayMommy    

Congratulations Franny on your BFP  SomedayMommy, hopefully it is 4th time lucky   where in the cycle are you?

Since I wrote this post, I have already been stimming on Menopur, which my doc said was what my condition needed (rather than gonal - as menopur has fsh and lh). So he started me off on half a dose (37.5IU) and I have spent a month of twice a week scanning to gradually build up to 2 vials (150IU) with low dose ovitrelle (60mg from the usual 250mg pen) twice a week....

I am so frustrated with this cycle. The length of time was painful, but worse now, with a follicle of 14-16mm and a lining of max 6mm, just because the estrogen level from the blood test was good, the doc (not my usual one) insisted I do my trigger shot last Friday.

So I do have some more questions now!! Did either of you have progesterone support for the 2ww? I thought I would but the doc is arguing that if I am not producing my own progesterone then it means I have not had a good ovulation and so I would not get a bfp anyway. I am not sure I agree (ok she has a medical degree and years of fertility specialisation, but as I am literally the only person I have ever come across in all my time on these boards with my condition, I feel I know my body better   )

So I am going to have a progesterone test on Friday and will be called that day to let me know...
thanks ladies


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, i am on progesterone support, although I am sceptical I need it. I think maybe my consultant is a bit over cautious but on the upside it gives me piece of mind. I fell pregnant last year naturally without it, and only got put on it at 5 weeks. So if your bloods say you are low during your 2ww theb it's not too late, you can get progesterone support then.  

X


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Exactly Franny, I don't see the harm of a little extra support even it is not definitely needed... it can't do any harm... I think I will struggle to argue with them for the need of it. See I do not have a (natural) cycle at all, so I can understand the principle that an ovulated egg will continue to release progesterone, but I think in my case there is no reason to expect that the level will be anywhere like sufficient... 

After my FET BFP I was on the progesterone until  about 12 weeks, but tapering down from around 9 weeks I think... so you are nearly there


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

If your clinic will stubbornly not prescribe it for you, a friend of mine who fell pregnant after IVF got a progesterone prescription from her GP to take her to 12 weeks, as her clinic would only do it to 10 weeks or so. You could always try that? I know what you mean about peace of mind. And there is no evidence that progesterone can do you any harm. 

Yes, nearly there with the suppositories thank goodness. I go down to one a day in two weeks. Then cold turkey a week or so after that. I actually had some very light spotting yesterday which totally freaked me out (especially as I had a miscarriage last Nov). I got an emergency scan and luckily all looked good, and the little bean was nodding its head and had a strong heartbeat. It seems to have stopped so hopefully nothing sinister. But at times like these I'm glad I'm on the progesterone. It at least crosses one potential problem off the list!

Good luck with the cycle. Let us know how your progesterone check goes.

x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Franny, 
just wanted to let you know that I had the progesterone level of 26 on Friday, which the doctor said was good. Apparently anything over 20 at a week past ovulation is acceptable and I was just a week past trigger, so 5ish days past ovulation... what I have read on here and from incessant googling  would suggest that over 30 is a reasonable level... who knows? 

otd friday, so we shall see... I am not expecting anything other than bfn and am trying to figure out the next cycle and juggling it with a few small holidays planned...

glad your spotting stopped as quickly as it started, it is so scary


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

So to finish the story, AF turned up, 5 days earlier than the doc expected  if I wasn't so gutted, I would be just saying told you so to the doc....


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi aissha,

Sorry the cycle wasn't ideal. Did you speak your doctor about the short LP? 

x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

She insists that it's within the normal range    I've started the next cycle but on a low dose as I am actually away so can't be scannex until next week...


----------

